# Sherman in Stereo 3D



## hoppenbrouwers (Mar 29, 2010)

Hallo Tankers. A real 3D picture of a Sherman. (this is a Wolverine see next post)
Use a red/green(cyaan) glass to see depth.
And please give your comment.

Greetings Wim


----------



## Raven Gold (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok one, that doesn't look like any sherman I've ever seen, looks like an M10 Wolverine Tank Buster.

Two. That is still pretty cool.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 29, 2010)

Raven Gold said:


> Ok one, that doesn't look like any sherman I've ever seen, looks like an M10 Wolverine Tank Buster.
> 
> Two. That is still pretty cool.


 

Agreed not a Sherman but a great image thank you solthum


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (Mar 29, 2010)

Hallo. I think you are right. But at least the body is of a Sherman.?

Wim.
also very nice:






Churchill


----------



## Reloader (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Wim - and welcome. The image above is a Sherman, but the first one posted is an M10 Wolverine tank destroyer. Cool images, though!


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Apr 12, 2010)

*Anybody know where I could get a pair of 1950's era 3D Glasses so I could look at these pictures?*


----------



## Raven Gold (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't recognise that last one, is that a Churchil?


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Apr 14, 2010)

*Yep... and with 2 'L's!!  Actually, it's a Mark 2, I think.  The Mark 1 would have a 6 pounder in the lower position.*


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (Apr 14, 2010)

GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *Yep... and with 2 'L's!!  Actually, it's a Mark 2, I think.  The Mark 1 would have a 6 pounder in the lower position.*








Thank you,welc.


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (May 2, 2010)

*Maisy canon 3D*






This canon (Howitzer 150mm) was used for Omaha Beach.
It was moved from Point du Hoc to Grandcamp Maisy (4 miles away) and discovered 3 years ago.

wim


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (May 5, 2010)

*Do you mean to say the damn thing was "misplaced" since WWII??  And I thought I was disorganized!!!
solaf
*


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (May 6, 2010)

GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *Do you mean to say the damn thing was "misplaced" since WWII??  And I thought I was disorganized!!!
> solaf
> *



Here is the story, 

http://www.strijdbewijs.nl/normandie8/maisyeng.htm  sal;

wim




glasses!  And also by the latest Playboy!


----------

